# Why a TT?



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Out of all the Audi models out there why did you buy a TT?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If I may answer , I was going to buy an A3 series 2 TDI but when specced it was £1500 less than TT which had a much better spec . Lucky escape if you ask me.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

The wife and i wanted a TT when we saw a second generation condor grey one at Goodwood. We waited until Audi released a diesel version as that was the model we wanted and when they did we went out and bought a TTS.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> If I may answer , I was going to buy an A3 seiies 2 TDI but when specced it was £1500 less than TT which had a much better spec . Lucky escape if you ask me.


 The diesel A3 is not as bad as you think. Had an A3 TDI before the TTS, had it remapped and got 73.4 mpg on a run to work. Our TTS does less than half that but it's an excellent car.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, What else is there externally & internally, other than the Mk 1 TT, in the Audi range, there's nothing for me, & wouldn't get the R8 in the garage.
Hoggy.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Because its one of the best looking cars on the road


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

^^ +1

Sublime looking car. Desperately wanted a Mark 1, until the Mark 2 came along.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

It's the only decent coupe out there that is reasonably practical.


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

Havent got one yet, but the sole and only reason I want a TT is for the 2.5 5cylinder lump.


----------



## wkhkelvin (May 27, 2009)

I was trying to buy an Audi/VW with a:
1) small turbo engine
2) AWD
3) DSG
4) either a coupe/sedan, no 5-door hatchback/sport back

I'm in NA so A3/S3 3-door are not available here so the only option for me is either a TTS or TT 2.0T quattro S-tronic.
(S4 is not really a turbo)


----------



## Mikul (Apr 15, 2009)

I walked in to the dealer to try out an A5 which is beautiful on the outside. While I was waiting, I sat down in a TT Roadster and the interior blew me away. I then sat in the A4, A6 and A8 in the showroom and they all felt lacking. The A8 was nice if you want a car that feels like a humidor, but the A4 and A6 were pretty weak. Then I went out to the A5... beautiful until I sat inside and wondered what the heck happened when they designed it. They spent a lot of time on the outside and then left the interior up to the maintenance staff.


----------



## RFID (Jul 31, 2008)

Same question I'd like to ask.......... Why a TT RS?

I have a TT MK2 now. :?


----------



## Americo (Jan 19, 2009)

I wanted a sports car that was a 2 seater and a convertible that would be a daily driver not just in the summer but year round .....here in New England the weather is a challenge and not for the average car . You need a vehicle that can get you through the snow and I didn't want another SUV ....I had been eying the TT for years and when the MK2 hit our streets I knew I wanted one and I'd be dammed if I didn't get the quattro and the s-tronic ....I Still have a grin from ear to ear when I drive her. :lol:


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

After owning two Audi's the A4 and A6 from 98 to 2005 i switched to the newer models also A4 and A6... the quality was soo good that I decided to buy the TT blindly !!

Best decision ever!


----------



## girlracer (Jul 11, 2008)

audimad said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > If I may answer , I was going to buy an A3 seiies 2 TDI but when specced it was £1500 less than TT which had a much better spec . Lucky escape if you ask me.
> ...


A3 Diesel has noticable turbo lag which I did not like..... TT is good all round...


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Reasons:-

1. It's a good looking, two seater coupé.
2. It has a great, roomy, comforatble interior - enough leg and headroom for over six footers (which I am).
3. The S-Tronic gearbox - best bit of kit on the market at the time, but others are catching up now.
4. 3.2 V6 - goes well and sounds good but is also great for long distance cruising (which I do a lot of).
5. Four wheel drive.
6. Competent (but not a great) chassis.
7. Useable boot - don't really need the rear seats but they can be folded down to create a lot of luggage space when required.
8. Refinement - very low NVH.
9. Build quality.
10. Value for money - residuals hold up well so make overall running costs reasonable.

This is the only vehicle that combines all these qualities at a high level.

There are no serious downsides for me, just a few niggles:-

1. Steering could be a tad better with a bit more 'feel' to it.
2. Seat sagging issue.
3. I would prefer a tad more reach adjustment on the steering wheel.
4. With the steering wheel rake set low the top of the rim obscures the top of the dials and the turn indicator lamps.
5. Brakes could be improved somewhat.
6. RNS-E DVD SatNav does not have a touchscreen, cannot download speed camera datatbases and the post code destination input is 'neanderthal'.


----------



## mooret (Jul 21, 2009)

Was the wifes "dream car". Also on the list was Z4 or SLK but she wanted the added security of 4WD.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

I always wanted a Mk1 TT from the day it was launched.


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

audimad said:


> Out of all the *Audi* models out there why did you buy a TT?


Odd that the question assumes the choice was just looking at Audi models, as if people were deciding whether to buy a TT vs. A3, A4 or whatever - very different cars to my mind. 
I remember looking at the Honda S2000 and Alfa Spider (this was back in 2000); i.e. same type of cars but different manufacturers. 
Why the TT? Design, quattro, (apparent) build quality, comfy & interior just a much nicer place to be.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Tell me another roadster for the price that has an interior like this!


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

> Because its one of the best looking cars on the road


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## hali (Sep 8, 2006)

its an icon....


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

cos it came in black. queue tosh.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

After Trying a Porsche Boxster S, a Golf R32, a Merc SLK, a BMW M3 and Z4, we had decided on the Porsche Boxster S in Grey with a few toys in and went to the dealers to sign for it, whilst looking over our new toy a friend rings me (who owns a 3 week old Caymam from the very dealers i was in !!) and said have we tried the TT ???, so after upsetting the Porsche Dealer and putting his pen back down(sutton Coldfield, sorry Mark ) we went to Audi Wolverhampton and got the keys to a bog standard TT in black (everything we didn't want, wrong colour and basic) so it had a big job to do over the Boxster, within 2 minutes we turned round and went back to the Dealers and I rang Porsche and said thanks but no Thanks, and placed an order for an Ibis white, red leather, coupe
The TT did everything we wanted a looked froggin superb, We are now on our Third TT, Silver Roadster S line SE with full DVD kenwood system and a grin from ear to ear, sorry guys but nothing comes near, (well the 430 Scuderia did but it wouldn't go in the garage !!! :lol: :lol: )


----------



## pauly-b (Feb 7, 2009)

I was going to buy a Porsche 997 but if I'm honest I was getting cold feet about spending £50k on a car....Even though all the numbers added up.....sigh....If I'd been in that position when I was 20 I'd have just bought the bloomin thing so I must be getting old...

Test drove a number of cars, looked like I'd buy a year old Boxster S and then just for due diligence really drove a 3.0 Z4 Coupe and a TTS. Didn't like the Z4 at all, never hit it off with it at all and lets just say our local dealer lost any chance of me buying one from him anyway by generally being a plank.

Found a used TTS on Pistonheads which turned out to be brand new and available for a sizeable discount from Stoke Audi. Loved the performance, loved the interior and was honestly surprised at how good a drive it was.

Just wish I was doing more miles in it really but work and the arrival of our first baby has stopped alot of that!


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Anyone noticed that its the Boxster S (at double price everything !!!) that seems to be the competitor, and it always loses ?? :wink: :wink:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

cos people think a boxter is the same as a 911 with a smaller engine.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

bozzy96 said:


> Anyone noticed that its the Boxster S (at double price everything !!!) that seems to be the competitor, and it always loses ?? :wink: :wink:


Lol. but look where you are... on a TT forum :roll: Making the same comparison on boxa.net will probably result in the opposite conclusion. Can't think why... :lol:


----------



## Sticks (Sep 3, 2008)

I wanted a small/med coupe/hatchback which was fun to drive but more practical then my Z4. Was looking for a 335i coupe but were scarce and then the TT came up and was cheaper.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

powerplay said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone noticed that its the Boxster S (at double price everything !!!) that seems to be the competitor, and it always loses ?? :wink: :wink:
> ...


Because i live in the real world !!! service £250 against £800 plus for the boxster, Tax £150 against £400 for the boxster, 30 plus to the gallon against 17 tops for the boxster, I'd rather that money line my pockets than a knobbers on £80K a year in a Porsche service centre, who gives it a free smelly when serviced (you and the car!!) Oh and the TT is a far better looking car and more practical, I can get my hairdryer, scissors, curling tongues ........... Oh god here we go !!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dabz (Sep 7, 2009)

plus with a Boxter you'll always have the "poor man's porche", an unfortunate title given to an otherwise ok car! For me the TT was a dead cert once they introduced the TDi engine, styling-wise it looks far more expensive than it is


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Dabz said:


> plus with a Boxter you'll always have the "poor man's porche", an unfortunate title given to an otherwise ok car! For me the TT was a dead cert once they introduced the TDi engine, styling-wise it looks far more expensive than it is


The simple solution is to buy a used 'proper' Porsche!


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

graTT58 said:


> Dabz said:
> 
> 
> > plus with a Boxter you'll always have the "poor man's porche", an unfortunate title given to an otherwise ok car! For me the TT was a dead cert once they introduced the TDi engine, styling-wise it looks far more expensive than it is
> ...


That'll be your Mortgage deeds and your soul sir, and would you like lifetime care on that ???? :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Dabz (Sep 7, 2009)

can't get a proper porche with a derv engine yet


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

bozzy96 said:


> graTT58 said:
> 
> 
> > Dabz said:
> ...


Hiya,
How are the helicopter flying lessons going Steve?


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

[/quote]
The simple solution is to buy a used 'proper' Porsche![/quote]

That'll be your Mortgage deeds and your soul sir, and would you like lifetime care on that ???? :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:[/quote]
Hiya,
How are the helicopter flying lessons going Steve?[/quote]

We need a new Tele, 2 cats and a couple of windows, !!!! Oh and Tracy could do with some patience if you have any spare :lol: :lol: how was your and Jackies crimbo buddy ??


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I didnt even want to buy one, i went into the dealership to buy an S5 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> I didnt even want to buy one, i went into the dealership to buy an S5 :lol: :lol:


What a Helicopter ????? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Redscouse said:


> I didnt even want to buy one, i went into the dealership to buy an S5 :lol: :lol:


Hiya,
S5 then. Audi or a http://www.sikorsky.com/vgn-ext-templat ... 82000aRCRD


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

TT4PJ said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > I didnt even want to buy one, i went into the dealership to buy an S5 :lol: :lol:
> ...


Looked at one of those buddy, But they wouldn't sell me one, said something about Attitude, not responsible enough potential warmonger, Eh, I don't know no sense of humour !!!!! [smiley=clown.gif] [smiley=clown.gif]


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
You sure they didn't say altitude???


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Steve, Phil.....

You two remind me of a couple of blokes off the TV i used to watch :idea:

To me......... To You!!

:-*


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
We both have a problem with choppers!  
As for Christmas we both had a nice time. We ended up in a snow filled forest with the girls in Ludlow.
Steve.... do you think we may have hijacked this thread a tad?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TT4PJ said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > I didnt even want to buy one, i went into the dealership to buy an S5 :lol: :lol:
> ...


That's a S-76 not a S5 :roll:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> We both have a problem with choppers!
> As for Christmas we both had a nice time. We ended up in a snow filled forest with the girls in Ludlow.
> Steve.... do you think we may have hijacked this thread a tad?


Yeah well if i try it will planes they keep moaning !!! The S-76 is the better model, but be warned, there is a 18 month waiting list and there might be a facelift in 5 years, so i'm going to wait till then to order !!!! apparently it comes with DRL's :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I bet neither of us will get one our garages!!! Even if we remove the radiator.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> I bet neither of us will get one our garages!!! Even if we remove the radiator.


Yeah but you can leave your shoes on to get out !!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You don't want hat foreign muck I've got a Merlin on order . :wink:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> You don't want hat foreign muck I've got a Merlin in order . :wink:


Sorry buddy, if i had the choice it would have to be a Eurocopter BK-117A4 with less than 1200 hours on with full CAA certs, leather interior boeing radar system Multi func sterring wheel, bose, xenons and furry dice in the window, £435,000 Delivered !! :roll: :roll:


----------



## uzzieman (Dec 14, 2009)

Going from three Peugeots, to a BMW I wanted something new and different. I'm not a fan of your standard Vauhxall, Ford and common garbage so was in two minds to go for a new beemer, going for practicality, or a Nissan 350z which looks mean as, but only two seats. The compromise was the TT, I thought it fitted the prestige type of car and had the sports car feel with more practicality than a 350z.

D


----------



## Sticks (Sep 3, 2008)

bozzy96 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > You don't want hat foreign muck I've got a Merlin in order . :wink:
> ...


That's the good thing about flying, makes everything else seem cheap


----------



## Sylvian (Apr 27, 2007)

I loved the looks inside and out.


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

uzzieman said:


> Going from three Peugeots, to a BMW I wanted something new and different. I'm not a fan of your standard Vauhxall, Ford and common garbage so was in two minds to go for a new beemer, going for practicality, or a Nissan 350z which looks mean as, but only two seats. The compromise was the TT, I thought it fitted the prestige type of car and had the sports car feel with more practicality than a 350z.
> 
> D


Wasnt the bmw 3 series the most common back in the nougthies? It sure sold more than the mondeo and vectra combined :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Had 8 Audis (since 1975)
Never wanted a TT
Sat in one and fell in love with it big time
Bought one and will keep it for good


----------



## hali (Sep 8, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Had 8 Audis (since 1975)
> Never wanted a TT
> Sat in one and fell in love with it big time
> Bought one and will keep it for good


You still have all 8 audis?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

hali said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Had 8 Audis (since 1975)
> ...


No. My TT is my only Audi now. When I bought it 10 years ago I sold the last 2 Audis in one go to be able to afford my current car. So my A3 Tsport and the 80 Sport had to go


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> Had 8 Audis (since 1975)
> Never wanted a TT
> Sat in one and fell in love with it big time
> Bought one and will keep it for good


Wow, now that is long term ownership.

Compared to the Porsche doesnt feel like its ass will wipe out!

A well designed car, plus many reasons already stated above.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I let my then 11 year old daughter pic it from a forecourt of cars and when she saw the red leather it was sold.
I like it tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  
steve


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> I let my then 11 year old daughter pic it from a forecourt of cars and when she saw the red leather it was sold.
> I like it tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> steve


I love how kids think... imagine if she was 3 years old you may then end up with pink interior.... allegedly makes the V6 faster


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> hali said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


cant believe the mk1 TT is already a decade old. It sure doesnt look it!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Poverty said:


> cant believe the mk1 TT is already a decade old. It sure doesnt look it!


It was already a decade in 2009 since the launch of the TT  
But there are only a few 1999 TTs on here, like Davidg's and John-H's TTs


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Love the look, and got a cracking deal during Coupe Seasons - about £3.5K discount (inc £2K from Audi towards the deposit)


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Because they stopped making the Yugo Zastava !!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

I was considering the 1 series before the TT but decided on TT because it looks better than the 1 series, has a better looking and higher quality interior than other cars in its class and because of the FABULOUS Stronic gearbox...


----------

